# aruc pack frame



## usmc2112 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have owned a aruc pack frame for about a year now and love it.  I am 6 foot 7 and couldn't find any other frame to fit.  the aruc fits me fine, the padding is like getting a hug from Mom and I can carry just about anything within reason.  this thing is a real lifesaver for tall people.


----------

